
Scientist Transplanted a Rat’s Head onto Another Rat - aalraai
https://futurism.com/scientists-transplanted-one-rats-head-onto-another-hoping-to-replicate-it-in-humans/
======
kensai
Although ok, in this case it was head transplant, I think we should get
accustomed to be talking about body transplants. The only thing that really
counts for the "uniqueness" of an animal is its brain. Everything else is to
support that brain and as peripheral effectors/sensors.

